# Cat tail brush



## ajredknits (Feb 2, 2015)

I feel like all of my posts have started with "I can't find" lately, but I am unpacking things that have been packed up for a long time. Figuring out what I did with everything is quite a challenge. 
Anyhow, my cat tail brush is among the missing. What can I use or get instead? Anyone know where to get one in the US? I have searched - putting "cat tail brush" into Google gets me a whole lot of grooming advice, but nothing helpful other wise!
Thanks!
Ann


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Is this for a knitting machine or for a cat?


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Most dealers have them by different names
Example
Knitknack has
Hague Heavy Duty Long Handle Cleaning Brush


I prefer gun cleaning brushs as they can be taken apart when not in use and are easier to store.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't seen any cattail brushes for a long time. Mine is probably 50 years old. (A cattail brush is a general use rectangular brush with an approximately foot long handle on one shorter end.)


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I haven't seen any cattail brushes for a long time. Mine is probably 50 years old. (A cattail brush is a general use rectangular brush with an approximately foot long handle on one shorter end.)


Believe she's referring to the small round brushes with about a 4' handle on them to clean sponge bar slot.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Check theknittingcloset.com


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Ann,

I have one, I'll bring it Saturday. Then I'll go hunt in my purchase records and figure out where I bought it.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is this for a knitting machine or for a cat?


OH :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you for that


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems all the suppliers are in the UK. I believe I got mine from Bedford.

Here are a couple of workable alternatives:

https://schaeferbrush.com/ProductDetail/tabid/108/rvdsfpid/furnace-cleaning-brushes-4508/rvdsfcatid/refrigerator-radiator-brushes-63/Default.aspx

https://www.respshop.com/comfort-cleaning/stainless-stem-cpap-tube-brush-p-437.html


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

They sell brushes for cleaning humming bird feeders that are different from any I have seen elsewhere. One of them that I have has a sort of flexible handle about a foot long with the brush on the end being small so it will go through the little holes. I am not describing this well, but if you look at the humming bird feeder sites, you might find something. My favorite is Perky Pet.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

They sell brushes for cleaning humming bird feeders that are different from any I have seen elsewhere. One of them that I have has a sort of flexible handle about a foot long with the brush on the end being small so it will go through the little holes. I am not describing this well, but if you look at the humming bird feeder sites, you might find something. My favorite is Perky Pet.


----------



## ajredknits (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks, everybody! Can you believe that once again my wonderful hubby came thru? He knew exactly where it was! Amazingly, the bed wasn't all that bad, I must have cleaned it up pretty good when I packed it.
NOW, see a next post for my newest problem!!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

I got mine last year from http://www.theknittingcloset.com

http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_cattail.cfm


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

ajredknits said:


> Thanks, everybody! Can you believe that once again my wonderful hubby came thru? He knew exactly where it was! ..............


He sounds like a keeper for sure.


----------



## ajredknits (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh, he IS!! Been married 37 yrs!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Try e-mailing this U.K. K.M. business, ( [email protected] ). They export all over the World, I have bought items from them, they are reliable and have been in business for a long time. There is only one K.M. Magazine published in the U.K. now but it has a lot of Ads for Knitters and there is the, Trading Post section, if you would like more details here is the e-mail address. ([email protected]). Good Luck, from, Susan, U.K.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.justmanbrush.com/catalog/plugins/lineitems/browse.asp?ScreenOption=Config&LineItemsID=424&search=48%22#_1


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

JUSTMANBRUSH.com


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

For those of you not living in the US look for tube cleaning brushes. Think outside the box.... what else would the brush be used for... cleaning tubes, etc. 
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

I've never seen one before so I looked it up on Knitting Closet. They have them for $20. Looks like a very handy tool to have.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

This looks similar to the one I have, probably purchased in the early 80's. It's a very long length of heavy-gauge wire, folded in half and then twisted together down the entire length, and at one end the brush bristles are twisted in. The other end has a loop for hanging, but I usually wrap mine around into a circle about 8-9" in diameter, tuck the ends around to hold it, and hang it on the pegboard where my larger mk tools are stored. 

It's great for cleaning the channel where the sponge bar goes, and also for reaching down into the clothes dryer where the lint screen goes, to pull out lint that has been pushed down inside, and also for cleaning the coils underneath the refrigerator.


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello in Ga. I have family down there.

You asked about a brush for cleaning your KM. Have you tried searching for a vent cleaning brush? 
Might even find one in your local Lowes or Home Depot. I know you can find them on line. 

Janet in VA.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Vent cleaning brushes are either too large in diameter (duct hose, pipes), not long enough or the handle is too big (washing machines).

Cat tail brushes are not hard to find. The problem is to find one that is about or at least 4 feeet long. It'd be a little longer than the bed of a knitting machine.

A couple of years ago, I was looking for some for my machine knitting group and like 3butterflies, I found JustManBrush.com had them inexpensively. They even have a group discount. 

They should not be costing more than $10 (not including shipping cost).


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Sorry about the repeated message. When it wasn't showing that it posted I sent it again and again and..
&#128542; will know better next time. &#128517;


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

3butterflies said:


> Sorry about the repeated message. When it wasn't showing that it posted I sent it again and again and..
> &#55357;&#56862; will know better next time. &#55357;&#56837;


This happened to me before too. All the pop ups (even if they're blocked) and all the ads on this forum tend to delay the actions. We just need to be patience.

Back to the cattail at JustManBrush.com. I finally found its link in my bookmark.

My cattail brush for knitting machines is one of the original ones. It measures in overall length, including the brush, 52.5 inches. The brush itself measures 3/8" diameter x 5.25" length.

Thus, the first one that is listed on the Just Man Brush webpage below, part #715312, should work for a typical knitting machine even if the brush itself is a little shorter than the original. However, some machines are longer than others. Make sure that the total length of this one (60 inches) is long enough to accomodate your machine. Remember, you would want one that is a bit longer than your machine bed so, you'd have room to handle it. The price for the 715312 is $7.95 (USD)+shipping.

http://www.justmanbrush.com/catalog/plugins/lineitems/browse.asp


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

3butterflies said:


> Justmanbrush.com has a 3/8"x 3" (brush) 48" long. The brush part of our "cat tail" is 5" where thus one is 3". Price is $5.99 instead of $19.99.


Thank you! I like that price much better. The $19.95 had a $6 shipping fee that brought the total to $26. That's a lot.


----------

